# need a place to board a pigeon in NYC



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

I posted this in the other section but maybe it's better off here.

are there places to board pigeons in NYC, even for $?

need to house one for about 8 days.

thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi, 
I know there are several places in NYC where you can board a pigeon.
I am not in NY, but I asked around, hope I can come up with an answer soon.

Reti


----------



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

*thank you! it can be NJ or CT or Long Island too!*

Thank you Reti. Much appreciated! 

It can also be NJ or CT or Long Island.

I am searching for the rehabber list on this site and it's not easily accessible. I wanted to check it out. does anyone know what it's listed under? thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

curiousgal said:


> I am searching for the rehabber list on this site and it's not easily accessible. I wanted to check it out. does anyone know what it's listed under? thanks.


http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

*thanks ... i did see that.*

THANK YOU! I did see that. I thought that was mostly avian vets. at least many of the ones I perused seemed to be either avian vets or 'refuges' for wildlife. There were no individual rehabbers in NYC listed which I guess is how it feels some times. you have to be 'in the know' and even then there are not that many. but thank you for clarifying !


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you will join the New York City Pigeon Rescue Central group and ask on this list, I suspect you will quickly and easily find someone to bird sit for you ..

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry gave you a good link.
I wasn't able to find anything. Sorry.

Reti


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

curiousgal said:


> It can also be NJ or CT or Long Island.


Hi curiousgal,

I don't know if I can help you or not...I have never pigeon sat for anyone's pij. I don't have a coop or loft or anything, but I do rescue pigeons and love them with all my heart. I might not be the set up you're looking for, but if you end up being in a real bind, contact me to discuss it. ( I live on Long Island in East Northport.)

Good luck!


----------



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

*thank you Rockie!*

Hi,

I sent you an email. Thank you! It's definitely something I'd like to talk to you about. thanks!

curiousgal.


----------

